
Australia to back Taiwan's return to the WHO - yasong
https://www.smh.com.au/world/asia/australia-to-back-taiwan-s-return-to-the-who-20200429-p54oaa.html
======
simonblack
That's a lot like Brazil backing Tasmania's return to the WHO.

